
Huawei Contributes Some Glibc AArch64 Performance Optimizations - geek-advised
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Huawei-Glibc-AArch64-Optimize
======
qtplatypus
Does anyone know how the optimisations Work?

~~~
Fronzie
It seems they replaced the c code by optimized assembly, and improving the
existing assembly that was there. I think loop-unrolling is one of the things
they did, but am not sure:

[https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=a...](https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=author&s=Huawei)

